# Cured Sausage



## boat (Dec 10, 2016)

So I cured 25lbs of sausage and now I am ready to smoke it. How long can I safely store it in the refrigerator until I smoke it.


----------



## rickiec (Dec 10, 2016)

I would like information on how you cured it. Because I am wanting to make some home made deer sausage


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 12, 2016)

Boat said:


> So I cured 25lbs of sausage and now I am ready to smoke it. How long can I safely store it in the refrigerator until I smoke it.


We need a bit more on your curing process.

If you used cure #1 you are good for up to 5 days (refrigerated).


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 12, 2016)

like Dirt Sailor said, up to 5 days.

HT


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 12, 2016)

Yup

Cover the meat with clear wrap, right down onto it, tuck it and cover the container.


----------



## boat (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks guys!! I did use cure #1.


----------



## edwardc (Dec 14, 2016)

Thanks guys


----------



## joakimericsson (Feb 9, 2017)

I better search on this , I want to make some sausages too


----------

